# بحوث العمليات



## تميم الشبل (15 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم لو سمحتم انا عندي مادة بحوث عمليات والي ندرسة حنا البرمجة الخطية 
ابي منكم انكم تساعدوني كيف القى البرنامج حقها او اي شي يتعلق بذي الماده والله اني مرررره شايل همها
ابيكم تفيدوني باي شي بخصوص ذي الماده الدكتور حقنا قالنا جيبو البرنامج عشان نشتغل علية وعجزت اقااااه
(برمجه خطية )*​


----------



## الأسكندراني (17 مايو 2010)

أرجو ان يفيدك هذا الموقع

http://infotechaccountants.com/forumdisplay.php/50-%D9%85%D9%86%D8%AA%D8%AF%D9%89-%D8%A8%D8%AD%D9%88%D8%AB-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B9%D9%85%D9%84%D9%8A%D8%A7%D8%AA


----------



## تميم الشبل (17 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (1 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------

